# Where can I find...



## lswoody (Apr 21, 2013)

A long handled dip net from about 8'-10' long??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2013)

lswoody said:


> A long handled dip net from about 8'-10' long??? Thanks!!!




You mean like a crab net? 


You should be able to find a crab dip net at almost any Bait shop near your coast


You can also order them online of course

https://www.deltanetandtwine.com/dip-nets-bait-nets/ace-mesh-long-handle-dip-net/


https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/product.do?part=109751&SHOPPING


----------



## lswoody (Apr 21, 2013)

Capt. I don't know if a crabbing would be strong enough. I need one for fish. Got a place on the river that has a 7'-8' drop to the water. So need it to get fish and possibly big fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2013)

Use a PCV pipe to extend your handle! Or get a bridge net 

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11151_10001_942453_-1?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=942453&cid=sc_googlepla&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CJfmxLey37YCFYef4AodWmoAOg#.UXXDNKIiXng


----------



## lswoody (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Capt!!!


----------

